# Comunicar dos pics 16f84 mediante rf



## estebandido81 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola gente soy nuevo, estoy queriendo comunicar dos pics 16f84 mediante los modulos tws  y rws de wenshing, la comunicacion es ASK y se hace en 438MHZ aproximadamte, utilizo el puerto serie para enviar re232 y convierto a TTL para el PIC. Cuando conecto en fomra cableado los PICs del TX con el RX no tenog problemas con las recepcion de datos, el tema es cuando le agrego la RF, recibo cualquier cosa, puede ser ruido, pero ya nose como solucionarlo. Si alguien tiene alguna idea sera beinbenida. Saludos...


----------



## Meta (Mar 2, 2008)

Cuando comunica 2 PIC, exactamente que hacen? ¿Cuál es su finalidad?


----------



## estebandido81 (Mar 3, 2008)

hola, te describo el tema. Lo que hago es mediante Basic enviar palabras atraves del pto serie. De ahi convierto de rs232 a ttl para el pic del transmisor y lo conecto al transmisor ASK TWS, luego  uso un receptor ASK de la misma frec RWS. y con otro pic intento de que los datos enviados se vean en un display. He probado con leds para ver si estoy recibendo los bits que envio de preba y anda muy bien cuando el sistema esta cableado, pero cuando le agrego la RF , recibo cualquier cosa, puede ser ruido imagino. Bueno si tenes alguna idea o tuviste alguna experiencia con esto y queres darme una mano te agradesco. Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Mar 3, 2008)

¿Lo envías a RF con esto?


----------



## estebandido81 (Mar 4, 2008)

hola lo enivo con esto http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...7&tbnw=104&prev=/images?q=wenshing&um=1&hl=es   y lo recibo con este http://www.wenshing.com.tw/images/products_middle/RWS-374.gif todo en 418 MHz.


----------



## estebandido81 (Mar 4, 2008)

perdon con este lo envio http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...=87&tbnw=104&prev=/images?q=tws-bs&um=1&hl=es y con el anteriro lo recibo


----------



## Preciosa (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola...

¿Te funciono por fin?   

Es que estoy haciendo el mismo diseño, y nada!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 4, 2008)

Que velocidad de transmision (baudios) estas utilizando?


----------



## estebandido81 (Mar 4, 2008)

esta funcionando, todavia en una version no final, solucione haciendo que el programa del pic del tx envie la palabra que quiero transmitir mas un codigo, y luego de vuelta la palbara mas otro codigo. 
en el rx el pic compara los codigos dos veces, ya que los tiene a ambos almacenados, y luego compara las palabras, las dos recibidas mediante una funcion xor por ejemplo, y si son iguales lsa muestra en el display.
Tambien al cmparar hay que tener en cuenta bien el tema de tiempos.... bueno si les sirve para algo me alegro...

P.D.: preciosa que estas haciendo?


----------



## estebandido81 (Mar 4, 2008)

a la velocidad es 4800 baudios...


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 28, 2008)

Un poco tarde, pero tengan en cuenta, que los receptores, dejan pasar toda la frecuencia de trabajo. Por ejemplo, si tenemos un receptor de 418Mhz, por su salida, dejará pasar toda la señal que le llegue de la misma frecuencia. Si hay una fuente que produzca esta señal, el módulo la dejará pasar.

Para solucionar este problema, hay solo una opción, codificar el mensaje a transmitir. Para ello, hay dos opciones:

1. Hacer con un microcontrolador un codificador y en la parte del receptor, con otro microcontolador, hacer la decodificación.

2. Utilizar un par de circuitos destinados para tal fin. Yo utilizo los siguientes

HT12D  Este va en el receptor. Tiene 4 salidas, que cuando detecta señal correspondiente, se pone e 1 lógico. Posee 8 pines para seleccionar la codificación del HT12E

HT12E Este va en el transmisor. Tiene 4 entradas que se activa con 0 Lógico y envía un señal correspondiente a su entrada. Posee 8 pines para seleccionar la codificación de la información.


----------



## estebandido81 (Ago 28, 2008)

Holas amigo, te cuento que hace uno tres meses ya lo solucione, hice que el miso pic del Tx codifique y el pic del receptor que decodifique, de esa manera no tuve que agregar mas integrados. Un saludo y gracias igual...


----------



## Maquilocki (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola esteban, te comento q debo realizar una transmision y recepcion RF de unos contadores q actualmente estan cableados, los display usan pic 16f84 y estoy buscando información sobre como hacer la transmision, si lo lograste podrias darme una mano? Muchas gracias. 

Saludos


----------



## Palmas (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola Leon, yo tengo el problema de que NO encuentro los codec HT12E y HT12D. Por favor, Leon puedes darme una pauta para REEMPLAZAR estos codes y hacerlo con pic 16F84. Telo voy a agradecer muchísimo, ya que tengo dos proyectos ya realziados, pero que está a la esoera de que lleguen estos codecs (ya estan pasando dos meses y no llegan). Muchas gracias.
Palmas.

Hola Estebandido, por favor puedes darme las pautas para reemplazar estos codec por el pic 16F84? Te lo voy a agradecer mucho. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## terminator (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola estebandido81, puedes explicarme un poco sobre enviar la palabra màs un código? Hazme un gran favor, dame una idea, Si lo que quiero es encender un led por el port B (B0 por ejemplo) (a la salida del modulo RF SIN USAR EL DECO HT12D, que dicho sea de paso no lo encuentro ya hace mas de tres meses) cuál sería la "palabra" que debo enviar desde el lado del transmisor. Tu respuesta me va a ayudar mucho. Gracias de antemano. Terminator.

Una consulta más estebandido87, debo aprender bien lo que es la transmision serial asincrona para lograr esto de enviar datos con pics a traves de los modulos rf de trasnmision y recepcion SIN USAR CODECS? Gracias.
Terminator.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 11, 2009)

No puedes hacer una comunicacion RF sin usar codificadores o decodificadores ya que ellos son los encargados de modular la señal digital para que pueda ser transmitida por medios inalambricos....

Lo que puedes hacer es cambiar el HT12D por algun otro modulador o por algun PIC con modulador incluido


----------



## Zetthketin (Sep 11, 2009)

Tengo el mismo problema 
a diferencia intento comunicar el puerto serie con un pic 16f628a, funciona perfectamente utilizando cables, sin embargo al conectar la RF deja de funcionar, 
si se coloca un max232 y otro pic 628a, antes de poner la RF, funciona bien la radiofrecuencia, es decir usar 2 pic uno en el transmisor y otro en el receptor, 
"pero funciona como puerto paralelo" ojo solo las salidas en alto o bajo del puerto RA o RB y a mi eso no me sirve mucho

mi problema es que no puedo bajar la velocidad de 9600 a 1200, cuando lo hago me empieza a mandar basura y a 9600 no funciona la RF, haber si alguien tiene algun comentario que me pudiera servir,

encontre hace un tiempo una manera de utilizar RF con 16f84a como codificador
aqui dejo unas paginas, imagen y codigo del proyecto

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/eetlp434a.pdf
circuito de codificador, buscando en esta pagina se encuentra el receptor y emisor

http://www.4shared.com/file/2348848...la_Radio_Frecuencia_con_mdulos_de_LAIPAC.html
aqui imagenes y el codigo

Saludos
si me equivoco en algo disculpen soy nuevo y no me se bien las reglas


----------



## natalmx (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en el tema, tengo que envíar datos de un pic16F877 a un pic16f84, pero mas o menos tengo la noción, ammm alguien me podría recomendar algún libro??? es que no se como se hace y como trabajan dichos circuitos encargados de enviar por RF, o alguna página de internet qué me puedan recomendar???


----------



## pdro89 (Jul 31, 2010)

Zetthketin dijo:


> Tengo el mismo problema
> a diferencia intento comunicar el puerto serie con un pic 16f628a, funciona perfectamente utilizando cables, sin embargo al conectar la RF deja de funcionar,
> si se coloca un max232 y otro pic 628a, antes de poner la RF, funciona bien la radiofrecuencia, es decir usar 2 pic uno en el transmisor y otro en el receptor,
> "pero funciona como puerto paralelo" ojo solo las salidas en alto o bajo del puerto RA o RB y a mi eso no me sirve mucho
> ...




Hola buenos dias, me podrías poner un enlace del receptor??

gracias


----------



## Zetthketin (Jul 31, 2010)

pdro89 dijo:


> Hola buenos dias, me podrías poner un enlace del receptor??
> 
> gracias



mira chacate esta página aqui vienen los diagramas 
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm


----------



## nietzche (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola a todos, a base empirica me he dado cuenta del error que todos estamos cometiendo, el principal problema es pensar que el usar modulos RF funciona igual que con cables (modo true wire) y la respuesta es ke absolutamente no, quieres comunicar 2 pics con usart? hazlo, con cables? hazlo con modulos RF no lo hagas directamente, las razones son varias:

- Basicamente tus pics son una antena que recoje porkeria de ruido cuando no estan transmitiendo nada
- Puedes hacer una jaula de faraday
- O simplemente codificas las señales

Yo opte por que todo lo que mandaba se codificaba por medio dela codificacion manchester y la solucion aparentemente esta dada, por una pagina que me encontre por ahy explicaba el siguiente metodo para enviar datos por RF sin recibir ruido:

*Primero envia desde el transmisor una señal de 50 ms, asi el receptor recoje esa señal fuerte y el receptor se encendera.

*Manda un encabezado de codigos, 50h, 05h, por asi decirlo, de esta manera el receptor se da cuenta de ke lo que sigue del encabezado son datos validos.

*Manda los datos codificados, puedes usar manchester o cualquier otro, asi cuando no esten enviando nada, en realidad se estan enviando datos.

*Cada que finalises puedes enviar otro "encabezado" asi el receptor se da cuenta que ya se acabaron de transmitir los datos.

*Si los datos son continuos entonces ignora la instruccion antes que esa.

*Si quieres enviar otra trama de datos regresa ala parte de mandar un encabezado.

Bien, segun la pagina que recomienda esto dice que es la forma mas segura de mandar datos, yo estoy haciendolo pero no lo he probado, estoy atorado con una funcion de la maldita USART que no me sale. espero sirva esto.

PD me pueden ayudar con esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/duda-modulo-rx-tx-usart-rf-41112/ por favor me urge, es de el mismo tema casi casi


----------

